

The Fringe - tyn
http://www.infochachkie.com/the-fringe/

======
azharcs
A small percentage of people in each free-market society generate the jobs for
everyone else. The people who create these jobs are solidly on The Fringe.

------
randomwalker
Marriage? Having a kid? Really? I'm no serial entrepreneur, but I'd have
thought those are exactly the wrong milestones to pick to do a startup, for
obvious reasons.

Other than that, good article, even though the Presumptuous Capitalized
Phrases get a little annoying.

------
markbao
Some desktop wallpapering, because I liked that quote.

<http://files.markbao.com/entrepreneurialism-1440x900.jpg>

<http://files.markbao.com/entrepreneurialism-1920x1200.jpg>

<http://files.markbao.com/entrepreneurialism-1280x1024.jpg>

~~~
jmtame
Can I get a 1280x1024 version? =]

~~~
markbao
Sure. Just updated the comment for both aspect ratios.

------
Hexstream
"Successful entrepreneurs intuitively know they will win. Losing is simply not
an acceptable outcome."

False, false, false!

edit: Might be a fun and useful attitude to have until you fail (if you do),
at which point you're just crushed ("OMG I knew I couldn't possibly fail but I
did anyway! It's unacceptable!!!")

~~~
noonespecial
The non-entrepreneurs see that failure as a final outcome. The entrepreneurs
see it as one more iteration on the path to success.

 _Losing is simply not an acceptable outcome._ So you keep trying until you
win.

~~~
swombat
Exactly. Each start-up failure is a monumental learning opportunity. So long
as it doesn't kill you, it will make you (a lot) stronger.

And if the chances of success are 50%, then surely that means that within 2-3
start-ups you should be 90% likely of succeeding... so start-up failure is not
actually a failure, it's just getting the fails out of the way so you can get
to the wins.

------
13ren
_Point of view is worth 30-IQ points._

 _experience is what you get when do not get what you want... [in a startup]
you always gain valuable experience from a failed adVenture._

to err is to learn.

------
jmtame
Finally an explanation that someone on the outside might be able to
understand.

